# 700HP 350z



## climax81 (Sep 4, 2006)

Has anyone heard of a 700 horsepower z? I am looking at buying a 04 z and putting a shortblock in it with stage 3 heads and a bunch of other stuff. Could someone that has a z with a twin turbo kit email me and let me ask them some questions.

[email protected]


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's a lot to consider, and a lot of money needed to do something like this....so be prepared..

you'd be talking close to 10k for the motor alone...figure 6-9k for a Greddy or APS twin turbo kit, or the JWT twin turbo kit with upgraded BB700 turbos, and then 3 grand for a good engine management solution........that's a lot of money.

Also I'm thinking, for the full longblock, with cams, worked heads, and the sleeved/built shortblock, you're closer to 12-16k, as the heads alone, good headwork costs $4k, not including price of the cams, upgraded valvetrain, etc.


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

a good question for you to answer is "why?".

why do you want/need 700 HP?

i personally want lots of low end torque and perhaps 450HP up top. oh yeah, and having reliability is good too.

it's good to be reasonable sometimes.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a 700whp motor with the vq35 _can_ be very reliable, if the motor is built right.


----------



## climax81 (Sep 4, 2006)

im looking at the total kit from turbonetics. the block and the stage 3 heads and the fuel return kit, exhaust from cat back, header. 

Tell me what you think of these products and if you have anymore suggestions.
The car I am getting has only 25000 miles on it so im going to take it out and put it in my garage and keep it and all the other stuff just incase, also I plan on putting 20000 into the performance of the car. ie shocks, engine, tires.
jc


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbonetics doesn't build blocks, they just offer the stage 1 turbo kit. Expect stage 2 to come out sometime around SEMA and be capable of 700whp, single turbo.

ForgedInternals.com  Forged Engine Parts is who I'd suggest to build a motor.


----------



## climax81 (Sep 4, 2006)

Turbo Kits for Acura, BMW, Ford, Honda, Mazda, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Subaru, Toyota, Lexus & VW and then search for 350z and there is a block with darton sleeves I am basically buying the entire page. LOL


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of that website as you can't check the feedback of the sellers of parts like that. SFR builds a good motor, but for 700whp, it HAS to be sleeved....and doing all that work without getting aggressive cams, valvetrain, and serious headwork isn't worth it either.

And simplest way to get to 700whp without waiting for Turbonetics Stage 2 is the greddy TT kit. 

personally, if I were you, I'd call Forged Performance (the website I listed), tell 'em what you want, drop your car off at his shop, wait a lil while, and return with a BIG check to pick up your 700whp machine.


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

chimmike said:


> a 700whp motor with the vq35 _can_ be very reliable, if the motor is built right.


200HP/Liter = reliable? i dunno but i have no experience with the vq35.

so then... how about useability and streetability?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

streetable? 700whp? Well, if you don't get on it much, sure it's streetable, but anything with 700whp is gonna have traction issues.

useability? i guess that goes with traction. Unless you drive around with DR's all day. 

I personally plan on running 550-600whp daily, which should be more than enough for 11s on street tires.


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

the lag would just be unbearable on the street.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

apudapus said:


> the lag would just be unbearable on the street.


I would have to agree. 

Chimmike, what size turbo's would you use to get the 700hp goal?

On a Z32 the TD05 16g (rated 300hp) will hit full boost at ~4300 rpms. Side note rated is not the same a real world.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd have to ask what your plans are for the car. Track machine or super street performance. I'd have to question using that much power on the street exclusively. Nice to have, especially when bench racing, but reality may bite harder than you think. The car would a handful, and sadly underpowered at street level revs. If it's a track machine you're after, you are looking at alot of money for a race capable car. $50,000++, I should think.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

apudapus said:


> the lag would just be unbearable on the street.


this is not true. 3.5L displacement with variable intake valve timing maximizes torque production throughout the powerband. Coupled with aftermarket camshafts, you could expect full boost by 4000rpm on the greddy TT kit (which uses 18g turbos), and with a fully built motor capable of 700whp, you could safely rev to upwards of 8000 rpm or more (yes, it has been done)

sorry, I know you z32 guys know a lot, but you've got a lot to learn about the vq35. Extra displacement plus technology=less lag. Besides the fact that JWT's sport 700 upgrade to their TT kit for the 350z will get you full boost before 4000rpm AND upwards of 750whp.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I guess he better plan on some massive rubber, too, to rein in all that torque. From what I've been given to understand, excessive low end and mid-range has actually been the downfall of many a 350z on the dragstrip. Low end = tire spin. A tire already hooked up at lower rpms has somewhat of a lesser chance of breaking loose at higher rpms. The 350Z doesn't give the tires a chance to grab.......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I pulled a 1.9 60' on 285/35 18" street tires, trapping mid 110s at 8psi with 30psi in the tires 

It's not so much that the torque kills it, that can all be adjusted accordingly with cam choice and what not. I'm looking for a broad powerband to better respond to off-throttle conditions as well as off the line. Really, the z33 chassis isn't a drag racing chassis....it just wasn't built for drag racing. Gearing is an issue too, but I plan on swapping the 3.3 pumpkin in when I have my built motor so I can stay in gear longer to make use of the power.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> this is not true. 3.5L displacement with variable intake valve timing maximizes torque production throughout the powerband. Coupled with aftermarket camshafts, you could expect full boost by 4000rpm on the greddy TT kit (which uses 18g turbos), and with a fully built motor capable of 700whp, you could safely rev to upwards of 8000 rpm or more (yes, it has been done)
> 
> sorry, I know you z32 guys know a lot, but you've got a lot to learn about the vq35. Extra displacement plus technology=less lag. Besides the fact that JWT's sport 700 upgrade to their TT kit for the 350z will get you full boost before 4000rpm AND upwards of 750whp.


Is there a dyno of the JWT's Sport700 on the 350z? It would be interesting to see the .5 liters more lessing the lag that much? I'm truly interested and I agree with more displacement.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not only the displacement, but the variable intake cam timing and generally aggressive timing of the 350z stock, PLUS you're talking on a stock motor with 10.3:1 compression or even a built motor running 9:1 compression, with excellent head flow.

check out VRT, they do primarily all JWT turbo kits and motor builds


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

chimmike said:


> ... sorry, I know you z32 guys know a lot, but you've got a lot to learn about the vq35. Extra displacement plus technology=less lag. Besides the fact that JWT's sport 700 upgrade to their TT kit for the 350z will get you full boost before 4000rpm AND upwards of 750whp.


okay, i'll give you the benefit of the doubt. it's true, we z32 guys know a lot and i (personally) don't know much about the vq35. so watch out when we do learn about the vq35. we can argue "we're z32 guys, we already know a lot" and there'll be silence to hear us speak. haha. j/k.

but now that i'm making payments towards a g35 sedan, that day may come sooner than you think... that thing is damn torquey. it'll be interesting to see how the new vq35 engine will perform.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the new VQ35HR should be interesting. Taller deck, longer con-rods, but same displacement allows for higher revving. I'd like to see how it responds to boost. It'll be some time before there are turbo kits adapted for it, but when they are...it'll be NASTY!


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

will that be the new swap to do on the Z32?

dropping a VQ35DE never became big for us Z32 guys... 

anyways, good luck to climax81 on his search for 700hp in his Z33.


and here's something to motivate him to TT that NA:
http://www.torquenstein.net/movies/imv/IMVFilms_JoesGTTT.wmv
the file is 200mb but very well worth it.

1000+HP twin turbo ford GT... now that's streetable.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I pulled a 1.9 60' on 285/35 18" street tires, trapping mid 110s at 8psi with 30psi in the tires



Nice.

Here is my time slip. I pulled a 1.8 on 255/55/16" on Nitto drags, tapped 115s at 17~18 psi with original stock motor and tubos (127k miles).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> Nice.
> 
> Here is my time slip. I pulled a 1.8 on 255/55/16" on Nitto drags, tapped 115s at 17~18 psi with original stock motor and tubos (127k miles).


both on street tires we'd be a good race  If I was on DR's I could prolly pull a 1.7 60'.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> both on street tires we'd be a good race  If I was on DR's I could prolly pull a 1.7 60'.


It would be fun to do. When you do get DR/dot's (street) don't get the _Nittos_ they suck! All the serious Z guys that drag buy BF DR/dot's and Hoosers/dots. I also think most good drag racers would agree.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

apudapus said:


> will that be the new swap to do on the Z32?
> 
> dropping a VQ35DE never became big for us Z32 guys...
> 
> ...


Words just can't express my thoughts right now. I'm still trying to swallow!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> It would be fun to do. When you do get DR/dot's (street) don't get the _Nittos_ they suck! All the serious Z guys that drag buy BF DR/dot's and Hoosers/dots. I also think most good drag racers would agree.



A lot of the guys around here swear by MT ET streets too. I don't have spare wheels nor a place to store them for DRs 

I figure when I'm in 11s on street tires everything else will fall into place haha


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I figure when I'm in 11s on street tires everything else will fall into place haha


Good luck with that. haha


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

I think this will make your car even laggier. You need shorter gears not taller to stay in the powerband. That's why some of us with bigger turbos switch from stock 3.69 to 4.10 gears. Take a ride in a 4.10 equipped Z32 and you'll know what I mean.





chimmike said:


> Gearing is an issue too, but I plan on swapping the 3.3 pumpkin in when I have my built motor so I can stay in gear longer to make use of the power.


----------



## brian69lassiter (Jun 19, 2007)

350-400 hp is perfect power for your z . ever consider changing gearing?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the new VQ35HR should be interesting. Taller deck, longer con-rods, but same displacement allows for higher revving.


 I thought longer rods as such limited high rpm useage and increased cylinder wear. I understand stroker engines can be made to run at high rpms, but its hard on the engine. Piston speed would definitely be higher than with a shorter stroke bigger bore engine. Seems to me this is counterproductive for a tuner car.....


----------

